# Videosammel-Foren - Abstimmung



## ZAM (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich wähle den Offtopic-Bereich, da es zu viele Unterbereiche betrifft. ^^

Eure Videosammelthreads, in denen Ihr gefundene oder eigens erstellte Youtube- und sonstige Videos verbreitet sind ja recht beliebt, aber auch sehr voll. 

Vor einiger Zeit kam der Vorschlag auf, diese der Übersicht zuliebe in eigene Foren umzuwandeln. Ich halte diese Idee mittlerweile für sinnvoll, aber übersehe möglicherweise Sinn/Unsinn.

Drei Varianten als Vorschlag:

1. Alles so lassen wie es ist, also Sammelthreads beibehalten
2. Ein eigenes Forum, in dem alles gesammelt wird. Voraussetzung, dass in den Topics Spiel/Inhalt genau gepostet wird. Also bspw. "SWTOR: ....", "WOW: ..."
3. Je ein Unterforum in den aktuell stärker besuchten Bereichen: Allgemein, WoW, SWTOR und ein generelles Spiele-Video-Forum.


Was haltet Ihr davon? :-)

/discuss + vote

*Edit* Abstimmung endet am 6. Februar


----------



## Konov (24. Januar 2012)

Schätze ein großes Forum für alles würde euch ne Menge Arbeit ersparen.
Für jedes Unterforum eins könnte etwas aufwendig werden.

Ansonsten aber gute Idee.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab die Befürchtung, dass diese Unterforen dann in Vergessenheit geraten und verstauben^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich wähle den Offtopic-Bereich, da es zu viele Unterbereiche betrifft. ^^
> 
> ...



1. Bei den Sammelthreads ist es ja leider so, dass einfach aufgrund fehlender Überbegriffe einfach drauf losgepostet wird und so Doppelposts, etc entstehen.
Als Beispiel sei einfach mal hier der youtube-Thread genannt. Alle Seiten durchschauen würde verdammt lange dauern, man kann sich also nicht sicher sein, ob etwas gepostet wurde oder nicht, was im Endeffekt den Thread eben immer länger und unübersichtlicher macht.
2. Ein eigenes Forum hätte vermutlich einen ähnlichen Effekt, nur eben über mehr Threads verlagert. 
3. Abgesehen von der von masterXoX erwähnten Gefahr, dass die Unterforen in Vergessenheit geraten (Als Beispiel hierfür lässt sich http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/288-produkt-reviews/ anführen), erscheint die Möglichkeit doch gut.
Denn: Eine Einteilung der Spiele ist unnötig, da ja jedes Spiel sein eigenes Unterforum hätte, das würde der Übersichtlichkeit helfen.
Weiterhin müsste es aber einen Sticky geben, den ich mir in etwa so vorstellen würde:


(WoW-Video-Forenteil) 
1. Sticky: Machinima (gepostete Videos werden hier immer erweitert)
2. Sticky: PvP (s.o.)
3. Sticky: PvE/Raid (s.o.)

Darunter kann dann in den einzelnen Threads zu Videos diskutiert werden. Wichtig ist hierbei, dass nicht nur ein Link gepostet wird, sondern auch eine kurze Inhaltsangabe, und/oder die eigene Meinung.
Das könnte man z.b. auch in einen Sticky zusammenfassen, der für alle diese Foren gilt, also "1. schauen, ob das video im jeweiligen Sticky zu finden ist 2. Keine Videos zu Bugusing, etc  3.kurze Erklärung und vll auch eigene Meinung"


----------



## Dominau (28. Januar 2012)

Bin ebenfalls dafür.

In dem Video-Bereich sollte es dann noch mehrere Bereiche für die aktuellen, viel gespielten Spiele ( WoW, SWToR, etc) und einen für allgemeine Sachen geben.
Und vorallem sollte der Video-Bereich dann weiter oben sein und nicht ganz unten.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Januar 2012)

Bin auch dafür. Sammelthreads sind zwar gut, aber bei der Masse inzwischen, wäre es sinnvoll, einen eigenen Forenbereich inkl. Unterforen (WoW, SW:TOR, Offtopic, ...) einzuführen. Kein Mensch wühlt sich durch zig Seiten in einem Sammelthread und der Suchfunktion würde das sicher auch gut tun.


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2012)

Ich wäre ja dafür, dass man auch die Videokategorien ein einschränkt.

Nicht traurige Videos zusammen mit Comedy- und informativen Videos rein Pflastern.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2012)

Alles soll so bleiben wie es ist. Find ich so gut


----------

